# Road tourism in Germany



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The Rhine Valley, forming the border between Germany and Switzerland east of Basel, is a very scenic region, with a nice nature, at the foothills of The Black Forest and some interesting medieval towns. We discover this region while driving from Weil am Rhein to Bad Säckingen, on a variety of roads, like B3, A98, B316 and B34. We had a great time driving on a nice sunny summer day here, enjoy!


----------

